#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-12
<beuno> marianom, unimix, sabian que z37a esta aplicando para Ubuntu Member?
<marianom> no, beuno, no nos dijo
<beuno> acabo de ver que se agrego!
<unimix> si beuno, lo hablamos con el durante la CISL 2011
<marianom> bah, no me dije a mi
<marianom> unimix: llega? seria genial
<beuno> unimix, marianom, habria que agregarle los endorsements!
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/z37a
<marianom> sale con fritas!!!
<unimix> si, hay que agregarle los comentarios en la wiki por si no podemos estar presentes en la reunion
<beuno> es este jueves, no se si voy a poder estar en la reunion (me mudo)
<unimix> eso tambien lo hable con el
<beuno> pero deje my recomendacion, que deberia ser un +1 implicito  :)
<unimix> z37a laburo mucho y muy bien desde el año pasado y lo que va de este en forma sostenida
<marianom> che, unimix esta semana laburamos un poco el Application?
<unimix> por eso con Marco Antonio lo animamos a que se presente
<unimix> marianom, si por supuesto !!
<marianom> copado.
<unimix> marianom, viste mi mail sobre el grupo ubuntuar en identi.ca ?
<unimix> gracias por el aviso igual beuno :)
<marianom> lo vi. pero me quedé pensando porque no hay un usuario ubuntuar
<unimix> es que los admin del grupo somos vos, yo y no se si hay alguien mas
<marianom> nope, nadie mas
<marianom> yo te veo todavia como admin
<marianom> no deberias tener problemas en accederlo
<unimix> claro, pero no se con que user y pass hay que entrar (y si lo sabia me olvide :P )
<unimix> estuve probando variantes pero sin exito
<unimix> voy a seguir probando cosas y si alguna resulta te aviso
<unimix> marianom, podremos pedir CDs ? El pack asignado al LoCo Team ? No quedo ni uno de los que teniamos !
<unimix> marianom, podremos pedir CDs ? El pack asignado al LoCo Team ? No quedo ni uno de los que teniamos !
<marianom> unimix: con tu usuario y password de identi.ca
<marianom> no necesitas nada mas
<unimix> ok, gracias !!
<marianom> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuar
<marianom> ahi si estas logueado con tu usuario
<marianom> deberia ser sin problema
<unimix> marianom, :D
<unimix> marianom, beuno, el taller de instalacion en la CISL 2011 fue un rotundo exito ! Todas las maquinas salieron funcionando perfectamente bien, inclusive algunas con la beta de 11.10 en 64 bits
<unimix> la gente super agradecida y feliz
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> unimix, con que se estaba instalando en general?  11.04?
<unimix> si, 11.04 en 32 y 64 desktop
<beuno> que bueno
<beuno> me hubiese gustado ir, pero como siempre durante la semana es dificil para mi  :/
<unimix> pero hubo casos con Broadcom que con la 11.10 salieron funcionando out of  the box
<beuno> 11.04 no fue el release mas estable, le tengo fichas puestas a 11.10
<unimix> el kernel 3 funciona muuuy bien. De hecho lo estoy usando en esta misma maquina
<unimix> hablando de Roma ....
<unimix> Z37A se asoma ... :P
<beuno> hola Z37A!
<beuno> vi que te anotaste para ubuntu member
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> yo no se si voy a llegar a estar en la reunion del jueves, pero deje mi recomendacion
<beuno> te diria que empieces a recaudar mas recomendaciones, tienen mucho peso
<Z37A> hola unimix
<Z37A> hola beuno
<unimix> hoy anoto la mia, Z37A
<Z37A> gracias beuno y unimix
<Z37A> esta bien mi wiki?
<unimix> voy a mandar un mail a la lista avisando, asi se enteran todos y apoyan
<Z37A> la estube actualizando y agregando todo, pero como es mi mania de varios idiomas, hize una principal con sublinks en idiomas diferentes
<Z37A> gracia unimix, el jueves seria la meeting
<unimix> hora local ?
<Z37A> es 23:59 utc, son las 20:59 creo
<Z37A> somo 4 anotados
<unimix> ok, ahi estare
<Z37A> y sus wikis me intimidan!!! jajajaja
<unimix> :)
<beuno> Z37A, por suerte no es una competencia  ;)
<Z37A> sep jajajajja
<beuno> Z37A, yo creo que cambiaria la descripcion larga por una lista
<unimix> para la wiki el criterio KISS prevalece. El contenido es lo que importa
<beuno> es mucho para leer durante la reunion
<Z37A> por eso resalte fechas
<beuno> tenes un monton de cosas en cada parrafo
<beuno> yo lo itemizaria con bullet points
<beuno> y, si tenes alguna foto mas en eventos, eso siempre esta bieno
<beuno> *bueno
<beuno> ya ni se tipear
<Z37A> yo ahora justo estoy en el trabajo, pero mañlana a la tarde noche la reformo de nuevo
<unimix> +1 a sintetizar lo escrito. Despues, sii quieren ampliar algun punto que pregunten y ahi desarrollas
<unimix> beuno, sabes quienes estan en el council para America ?
<Z37A> mañana me encargo, hago puntos basicos y luego debajo descripciones
<beuno> unimix, yo, pleia2, gregg, cyphermox, cyphermox y n0rman
<unimix> ok, thx
<unimix> alguno de ellos habla frances ?
<unimix> :)
<Z37A> por que frances unimix?
<unimix> asi te sentis mas comodo :P
<Z37A> yo recien comienzo con ese idioma, asi que medio al horno voy a estar si me hablan en frances!
<Z37A> prefeiro ingles
<Z37A> al dia de hoy
<beuno> creo que no
<unimix> ahhh .... mejor asi entonces
<Z37A> je ne parle guere le francais
<Z37A> maldito teclado latino no tiene muchas letras utiles!!!!
<unimix> vean esto http://agendadigital.telam.com.ar/
<unimix> :D
<beuno> unimix, esa!
<unimix> jajajaaa !! QUe no lo vea Mark ! :P
<Z37A> que grande unimix
<Z37A> ahora no puedo verlo pero mas tarde lo veo!
<unimix> Gracias Z37A, nunca pense que saldria tan rapido al aire. Eso que me agarraron "sin producirme" :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-13
<z37a> hola gente
<z37a> unimix, andas pro ahi?
<unimix> z37a, sep
<z37a> consultita, veo que este sabado vas a organizar el tema del sabado 27 verdad? lo de la UBA?
<unimix> en realidad no estoy organizando nada en especial. Solo dije que voy, llevo todo el cotillon y utileria y una charla para dar
<unimix> es en la facu de Economicas
<z37a> por que con lo que hablamos en la cisal sobre seguridad informatica, y algo que le paso este finde a un amigo mio (lo cagaron mal, phishig) me dio ganas de preparar una charla de introduccion a la seguridad informatica, queria saber si la podia proponer y si quedaba util para el evento
<unimix> si, proponele la charla a Hernan "TheCoffeeMaker" Saltiel
<unimix> esta bueno que haya una sobre ese tema
<unimix> podes basarte en BadTrack para la charla que esta armada en base a Ubuntu
<unimix> como para dar ejemplos de herramientas de software libre
<z37a> en realidad pensaba mas en hacer recomendaciones, sobre prestar atencion a los mails, describir un poco como trabaja la ing social, y como evitar virus (migrando a Linux/Unix o utilizando buenos antivirus...) nada muy tecnico si no avivar mentes
<z37a> el backtrack esta bueno, pero es mas una herramienta de auditoria
<z37a> tambien comentar el tema del wifi, la wpa el wep los riegos de dejarlo abierto
<z37a> como pensar contraseñas, politicas a formarlas y demas
<z37a> unimix, sabes a quien debo enviarle el mail con la charla o el mail del mismo?
<unimix> [17:04:25] <unimix> si, proponele la charla a Hernan "TheCoffeeMaker" Saltiel
<Z37A> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-14
<Z37A> beuno, unimix ya cambie mi wiki en ingles, le di algo mas de formato e inclui algunas cosillas, que opinan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/z37a/english
<unimix> Z37A, I think some paragraphs need some love :) I can help you if you want
<Z37A> unimix if you can helme, please helpme! lol
<Z37A> sorry helme=helpme!
<unimix> Z37A, I've endorsed you !
<s_mdq> es posible tener los man en español
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-15
<s_mdq> hola tengo una imagen iso en varios archivos rar como hago para grabarla o montarla gracias
<z37a> hola gente
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<Z37A> unimix, muy buena tu recomendacion, pero SOY HOMBRE!!! Jajajajajaja
<Z37A> "... I am so glad being her co-member." Jajajajajajajaja
<unimix> He es El. She es Ella. En donde me equivoque ?
<Z37A> his es para he y her es para she
<unimix> Ahhh, que bolu ! Ya lo corrijo !!
<unimix> :P
<juancarlospaco> ROFL
<Z37A> jajajaja
<Z37A> lei la tuya tambien juancarlospaco, gracas che!
<Z37A> ups quise decir gracias
<Z37A> che nunca vi una meeting de estas son complicadas?
<juancarlospaco> ne
<Z37A> duran mucho? Los jueves siempre me junto a comer picada con amigos jajaja
<Z37A> Igual ya corte la bondiolita! prepare el queso y las papas, deje todo listo! jajaja
<juancarlospaco> duran un rato sep
<juancarlospaco> meh, da un hambre ahora...
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<unimix> listo, texto acomodado al genero del caso
<unimix> pasame una rodaja de pan, Z37A
<Z37A> cada vez que voy a chacabuco me traigo bondiola entera, quesos enteros jajaja
<juancarlospaco> kezo de campus
<unimix> listo, para la RP ya sabemos que vamos a picar
<juancarlospaco> xD
<Z37A> jajaja
<Z37A> y aprobecho que esta barato todo eso alla
<juancarlospaco> meh, este finde tengo que preparar las descargas de Ninja-IDE
<unimix> che, en el calendario de The Fridge a mi me figura 22 Hs. ARG, esta igual para Ustedes ?
<Z37A> a mi 20:59
<juancarlospaco> :/
<tkw-one[theBades> argento, buena tarde, sabes algo de c/c++..?
<unimix> Z37A, de donde sacaste 20:59 ? No te parece un horario exotico ?
<unimix> juancarlospaco, vas a estar para el meeting o tenes que desconectarte ?
<juancarlospaco> ehm...
<juancarlospaco> salgo a las 22Hs del laburo, asi ke reconectare en Casa...
<unimix> ah, complicado ya que juanmanuel esta como tercero asi que eso da como 15 min de chance
<juancarlospaco> ajam
<juancarlospaco> :P
<juancarlospaco> espero llegar rapido a conectarme :P
<Z37A> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas para argentina es 20:59
<juancarlospaco> mmm... ya casi son las 9 pm
<Z37A> si ya estan verificando quienes estan online!
<juancarlospaco> AFK testin
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-16
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> point of no return :P
<Z37A> jajaja
<Z37A> nervios? si y muchos jajajja
<Z37A> igual el primero de la lista no aparecio!
<juancarlospaco> jaja pleia2
<Z37A> no escribe mucho ese pleia2
<juancarlospaco> she
<juancarlospaco> pleia ♀
<juancarlospaco> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<Z37A> me toca, me toca, me toca!!!!
<granjero> buenas canal!
<granjero> como andan?
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<juancarlospaco> jejejejej
<Z37A> gracias gente!
<juancarlospaco> que grosso Z37A
<juancarlospaco> :D
<unimix> Vaaaamoooosss Z37A c****o !!! Felicitaciones al nuevo Ubuntu Member Argentino !!!
<juancarlospaco> era seguro, tenia que salir o salir
<juancarlospaco> jajjaa
<unimix> estoy tan contento como si me hubiera pasado a mi !! :P
<juancarlospaco> :D
<unimix> la de bondiolas de Chacabuco que vamos a morfar de aqui en mas :)
<juancarlospaco> (~￣▽￣)~  WO0O0O0O0O00T ! ! !
<unimix> me gusto eso de "great Ubucon photos" :P
<juancarlospaco> Se, las fotos son mas importantes de lo ke se piensa para cosas como estas...
<Z37A> vamos a intentar conseguir algo de alla!!!!
<unimix> siempre pero siempre hay que tener fotos de todo
<juancarlospaco> (¬‿¬)  Documentarrrrrr
<unimix> sabemos que vos podes Z37A !
<juancarlospaco> les gusto la ubucon :P
<Z37A> la ubucon fue lo mas!!!
<Z37A> hay que hacer otra
<juancarlospaco> el anio prox
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Z37A> obvio año par!
<unimix> este año tenemos que repetir. si dejamos para el otro año la cosa se enfria
<juancarlospaco> genial k fue a esta hora, sino no podia verlo :P
<unimix> tenemos que aprovechar toda la movida que genera Conectar con Maldad :P
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja
<juancarlospaco> Conectar Maldad ---> decirlo con voz distorsionada
<juancarlospaco> xD
<unimix> hablando de Conectar Igualdad. El miercoles en la EPUEL habra un anuncio muuuyyyy importante para quienes usan Ubuntu con esas maquinitas
<juancarlospaco> el EPUEL esta barbaro, pero lastima el dia, tendria aun mas gente en otro dia de la semana
<juancarlospaco> :P
<juancarlospaco> opinion personal
<unimix> coincido pero lo hacen el miercoles porque es feriado docente
<juancarlospaco> el chaboncito de Peru lo bombardearon a preguntas, pero safo :P
<unimix> me doy una vueltita por Palermo con los chicos y despues me voy para Berazategui :P
<juancarlospaco> aaaah... ahora entiendo
<juancarlospaco> Z37A conoces el lugar que recomendo Edu ?
<Z37A> Nop
<juancarlospaco> bueno, este finde a armar paketes de Ninja-IDE; prox finde es el Hangout Linuxero (a ver si sale :P )
<juancarlospaco> chau, me jui...
<Z37A> unimix, y ahora? que hago? jajaja
<unimix> dame un minuto Z37A que estoy hablando por Skype
<Z37A> dale no hay drama
<unimix> listo Z37A, termine
<Z37A> che creo que ahora es momento de aprender a usar la lista de mail!!!
<unimix> hay una pagina que tendria que buscar y pasarte donde te indican que pasos tenes que seguir ahora
<Z37A> como le contesto!! jajajajaja
<unimix> basicamente tenes que hablar via IRC para que te habiliten el cloaking con ubuntu. Por otra parte tenes que decidir como queres que se llame tu e-mail address
<Z37A> pero con quien eso?
<unimix> por defecto toman el nombre que usaste en la cuenta de launchpad
<Z37A> si esta bien
<Z37A> ahi conteste un mail a la lista, espero halla llegado bien!
<unimix> si no queres que figure con ese nombre la renombras y despues les avisas para que generen la cuenta @ubuntu.com
<unimix> dame un rato que busco la pagina con las instrucciones y te paso el link
<Z37A> sisi, pero esta bien z37a@ubuntu.com el tema es lo hacen solos o tengo que avisarle a alguno
<unimix> si no cambias el nombre, sale solo. Si lo queres cambiar tenes que avisar una vez que este listo el cambio
<Z37A> No esta bien, che unimix aca cata te manda saludos!
<unimix> mi consejo es que lo cambies por algo mas representativo de la persona y no un nick
<unimix> igualmente !
<Z37A> si?
<Z37A> podria ser tambien juanzele@ubu....
<unimix> si, es mas presentable,mas formal y te identifican mejor
<unimix> claro, esa esta buena
<Z37A> entonces a quien le pido
<unimix> no recuerdo ahora por eso te decia de leer la pagina con las instrucciones
<Z37A> ahi estoy viendo si encuentro la pagina
<unimix> por lo pronto podes ir viendo como renombras la cuenta de launchpad
<Z37A> solo cambiar el nick en launbchpad
<Z37A> a las 48hs cambia el mail
<Z37A> ya esta cambiada!
<unimix> dale una leida a esta pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership?action=show&redirect=UbuntuMember
<unimix> yo deje mi wiki con el nick y Launchpad con mi nombre
<Z37A> sisi estaba leyendo esa, hize eso, cambie en launchpad mi id, pero en la wiki deje z37a
<Z37A> unimix la bussines card esta buena!
<unimix> si, y la gente le da bola
<Z37A> sisi, estaba pensando hacer la tarjeta enserio (mandarla a una imprenta)
<Z37A> asi por ejemplo en eventos como el de la ET36 les dejo una tarjeta de contacto y demas
<Z37A> queda copado
<unimix> claro, tambien estoy en eso para proximos eventos
<unimix> me voy a dormir. Muchas emociones por hoy :) Abrazo
<Z37A> dale, igual mañana sigo viendo que onda esto!
<Z37A> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-17
<r4z0rb4ck> hay alguien en casa?
<THC_ar> buena vieja
<THC_ar> *buenas
<wLoKis> Hola
<wLoKis> alguien uso varnish o nginx?
<strickly> buenas tardes
<strickly> a todos los argentinos
<strickly> hermanos mios de mi corazon
<wLoKis> hola
<wLoKis> como estas?
<strickly> biento vos
<wLoKis> bien bien
<wLoKis> alguno uso nginx o varnish aca?
<strickly> ni idea que es siquiera jua
<wLoKis> q mal :(
<strickly> y weh se hace lo que che pede
<THC_ar> quienes son bots aca?
<strickly> yo  :)
<Z37A> hola gente
<strickly> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-09-18
<strickly> Ramir00 in da HOUSE
<strickly> THC_ar is back in da HOUSE
<strickly> :)
<THC_ar> yeah man
<THC_ar> que bueno que los asados terminen tarde
<strickly> jaja
<strickly> bien
<strickly> yo ni desayune aun
<strickly> me levante a las 2
<THC_ar> ah, mal ahi, anda a armarte uno y pone el agua para un mate cocido aunque sea!
<strickly> ja se no ahora me hago un jugo de naranja con 2 tostadas y voy bien
<THC_ar> bueno si, la version mas elaborada del desayuno jaja
<THC_ar> que onda aca, nunca se me dio por entrar, se arma algo copado?
<strickly> y la verdad
<strickly> que lo noto muy calmo en general
<strickly> quizas los irc en general
<strickly> hace poco q estoy usandolo de nuevo tmb
<strickly> en general no pasa mucho en los ircs argentinos al menos
<strickly> los externos quizas tampoco a no ser q sena mas de soporte
<THC_ar> aja
<THC_ar> si, veo
<THC_ar> y bueno, vamo a ver que onda
<THC_ar> sos admin o usuario de linux?
<strickly> mmmm
<strickly> lo uso desde el lado de los sitios digamos
<strickly> mas tipo servidor
<strickly> via cpanel y ahora saque un VPS
<strickly> q le meti ubuntu server
<THC_ar> ahh
<strickly> asi q voy a necesitar refrescar un poco
<THC_ar> ta
<THC_ar> refresh
<strickly> see
<strickly> vos de donde sos?
<strickly> baires?
<THC_ar> si, la capi
<THC_ar> voce?
<strickly> tambien barrio norte
<strickly> no se duerman mushashos
<THC_ar> pong
<THC_ar> que edad tenes strickly ?
<THC_ar> (te estoy chamuyando)
<strickly> jaja nah todo bien
<strickly> 27
<THC_ar> peola
<THC_ar> yo 26
<THC_ar> sindicato de juventud unixera
<strickly> jaja
<strickly> a pleno
<strickly> otra que la CHE TE A miehita
<Z37A> hola gente
<THC_ar> buenas
<lcz0> buenas
<THC_ar> buenas
<strickly> buenas
<strickly> zamigos
<strickly> de mi corazon
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-10
<FoxMonter> hola buenas noches
<invitado_web> hola como estan??
<Enrique> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-11
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> alguien por ahí?
<granjero>  el tio google no me sabe responder como hacer para solucionar un problema de unity. no muestra más las aplicaciones. es como si el lente aplicaciones se hubiera muerto
<granjero> alguna idea?
<granjero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1911109&page=2 ahi encontré la solución. borrar ~/.cache/software-center
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-12
<LuiX> hola, gente. necesito ayuda para recuperar datos de una partición NTFS. aclaro que puedo usar google; lo que necesito es orientaciones sobre aplicaciones que pueda usar que sepan por experiencia de ustedes que funcionan bien!
<sismo> que problema tuviste?
<LuiX> tengo dual boot
<LuiX> estaba en xp
<LuiX> reseteé para inicializar ubuntu
<LuiX> y ubuntu al iniciar me dice que no puede montar la particion
<LuiX> corro chkdsk /f
<LuiX> desde cmd en windows
<LuiX> reseteo a ubuntu
<LuiX> y ubuntu tambien hace un checkeo del disco. despues de eso la particion solo tiene una carpeta
<LuiX> intentos de recuperar con gparted no muestran errores
<LuiX> ahora solo tengo "System volume information"
<LuiX> sismo?
<sismo> ok
<sismo> perdón
<sismo> estás seguro que estas viendo la misma partición?
<sismo> cuando hiciste el chkdsk /f que errores te tiro
<sismo> que confirmaciónes te pidió
<sismo> te acordas?
<LuiX> no
<LuiX> la primer pregunta
<LuiX> como podría saber? por lo menos está en el lugar que estaba la original, lo veo en el disk utility
<sismo> hace un sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sismo> y decime que te lista
<sismo> pegalo acá
<sismo> el -l es list
<LuiX> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders, total 234441648 sectors
<LuiX> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<LuiX> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<LuiX> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<LuiX> Disk identifier: 0x8c38868e
<LuiX>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<LuiX> /dev/sda1   *          63    51199154    25599546    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<LuiX> /dev/sda2        51199216   234436544    91618664+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<LuiX> /dev/sda5        51199218    87971939    18386361   83  Linux
<LuiX> /dev/sda6        87972003    94205159     3116578+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<LuiX> /dev/sda7        94205223   234436544    70115661    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<LuiX> la partición es la sd7, puedo montarla, pero sólo está system volume information
<LuiX> sismo, te parece que debería enchufar el rígido como slave en otra compu y correr un easy recover?
<sismo> ok
<sismo> veo dos particiones ntfs
<sismo> vos pudiste montar las dos en el linux?
<LuiX> si
<LuiX> en la primera está el xp
<LuiX> en la segunda estaban todos los datos, pero ahora solo hay una carpeta: "System Volume Information"
<LuiX> hay un ñato que le pasó lo mismo, sismo http://superuser.com/questions/472214/how-to-save-a-ntfs-partition-which-suddenly-became-empty
<sismo> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<sismo> viste esto?
<LuiX> no, a ver
<LuiX> voy a intentar sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name>
<LuiX> nada
<LuiX> igual que antes, sismo. voy a tener que usar alguna herramienta. la cagada es que los archivos que más me interesan no son necesariamente .doc y .pdf o fotos. muchos tienen extensiones raras
<sismo> :-S
<sismo> si tenes espacio en la partición de linux
<sismo> podes hacer una copia binaria
<sismo> de toda la particion jodida
<sismo> para poder restaurar a donde estas ahora
<sismo> pero si esa partición es de 100gb, necesitas 100gb libres del otro lado
<LuiX> tengo otra compu, de escritorio (esta es notebook)
<sismo> y si el disco es el que esta jodido fisicamente estas en el horno
<LuiX> ya venía pidiendo pista. me estaba arriesgando demasiado, pero no tenía un sope para comprar un rígido nuevo
<LuiX> el SMART data taba tirando datos de sectores dañados
<LuiX> pero volviendo a la copia binaria. si la hago, que podría hacer con ella?
<LuiX> sismo, sugerís que haga esa copia binaria del rígido como slave en otra compu?
<sismo> de esa partición al menos
<sismo> para que puedas restaurar
<LuiX> "dd" es para eso?
<invitado_web> Hola a todos !!! alguien me podria sacar una duda de instalacion de ubuntu ??
<sismo> si
<sismo> dd
<invitado_web> hola sismo
<invitado_web> te explico lo que me paso
<invitado_web> instale ubuntu 12.04 desde windows xp y al reiniciar la notebook no me muestra la opcion de iniciar ubuntu ...abre directamente xp
<LuiX> ok sismo, voy a intentar eso. saludos
<sismo> invitad_web
<sismo> estoy con un megombo en el trabajo
<sismo> no puedo darte bola ahora
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-13
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Quiero saber como configurar bind9
<invitado_web> para salir a Internet
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-15
<Karmak> hola
<Guest30478> como va todo?
<Guest30478> les mando saludos jeje
<Guest30478> nos vemos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-09-16
<Dyrk> Buenas noches comunidad, otra vez por aquí luego de mucho tiempo
<Dyrk> Consulta, tengo una pc corriendo ubuntu 12,04 y window$ xp, la pregunta es si es posible hacer la actualización  xp a w7 sin que borre mi querido ubuntu?
<invitado_web> hola buen dia,
<invitado_web> necesito un poco de ayuda soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo algunas consultas
<invitado_web> tengo una PC de escritorio con ubuntu que la conecto a traves de wifi al internet
<invitado_web> y quiero conectar una portatil que tengo via cable rj45 y compartir el acceso a internet
<invitado_web> como puedo realizar esto?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-09
<GridCube> jajaja siempre me olvido que existe este canal
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-11
<Drenar> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-09-13
<suarez7_> tengo este error instalando ubuntu en un sistema con windows 8 pre instalado, alguien sabe como puedo solucionar     grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/
<suarez7_> ??
#ubuntu-ar 2014-09-09
<Marce34> esyoy orgulloso de tener ubuntu
<Marce34> estoy
<Marce34> como hago para ingresar al café?
<Marce34> a #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Marce34> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2018-09-15
<isnaidel> Hola soy nuevo aquí, tengo un problema al agregar un ppa recibo el siguiente mensaje "Este PPA no admine bionic"
